# FS45 polycut



## berrnard (Aug 6, 2021)

so i have 2 versions that say they are for the FS45 Trimmer
The polycut 6-3 and the 7-3
7-3 has longer orange blades and is 2 piece, all plastic with a captured metal nut
6-3 has shorter white blades and is 3 piece with a metal "collar". the rest is plastic with a loose metal nut
i like the 7-3 with longer blades that fill more of the void of the deflector but i have found it impossible to find replacement blades
The 6-3 is shorter but the blades are everywhere and can be had in quantities of 100 if i want.

i guess the question is, is the 7-3 a discontinued model? the blades are interchangeable but id rather have the orange blades which i cannot find( 4002 713 4300 B)


----------

